# Need help finding a school in Arkansas



## Arkansan (Jul 13, 2010)

I am about to start college in the fall and seeing as it will add some sanity to my schedule I would like to start training in a martial art. I need help finding a good school in the Little Rock area, more specifically I would like to find a Kung Fu school. I have tried the local phone books but they aren't always the most helpful and many martial arts schools in the area simply aren't listed. If a kung fu school cannot be found I am open to pretty much anything else that looks decent. I was hoping maybe someone here had a better knowledge of the martial arts scene in the area and could help me out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sifu Chambers (Nov 10, 2010)

Arkansan said:


> I am about to start college in the fall and seeing as it will add some sanity to my schedule I would like to start training in a martial art. I need help finding a good school in the Little Rock area, more specifically I would like to find a Kung Fu school. I have tried the local phone books but they aren't always the most helpful and many martial arts schools in the area simply aren't listed. If a kung fu school cannot be found I am open to pretty much anything else that looks decent. I was hoping maybe someone here had a better knowledge of the martial arts scene in the area and could help me out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Where at in Arkansas? I know several quality dojo's.


----------



## Sifu Chambers (Nov 10, 2010)

Sifu Chambers said:


> Where at in Arkansas? I know several quality dojo's.


 I see that you are referring to Little Rock. I know of a Kajukenbo school there. You can also check out: www.kajukenbo.org


----------



## Sifu Chambers (Nov 10, 2010)

Sifu Chambers said:


> I see that you are referring to Little Rock. I know of a Kajukenbo school there. You can also check out: www.kajukenbo.org


 Kajukenbo is an eclectic stle that also includes Kung-Fu.


----------



## datdangguy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey! I saw your post on this.  I do not know if you are still going to  school in LR.  There is a black guy out there, not too far from UALR,  who teaches Wing Chun Kung Fu.  Here is his website. Maybe it would help  you out. 

www.mais.synthasite.com


----------

